# Business valuation for divorce...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in Canada..does anybody know what this would entail..would they look at potential future earnings, etc.
Any info. would be much appreciated..thanks!

My spouse and I are 50/50 in a business together.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey hW- Did something happen? Why this question?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey...no nothing specifically..just more curious. When I went to see a lawyer after DD#2 she mentioned the business valuation so just more curiousity I suppose. At the time with the lawyer I didn't really ask too much about it..but now am curious.

Sometimes because I am so up and down I think I want to have all my ducks in a row just in case...you know one day you are positive and then the next it is like what am I doing?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

https://cicbv.ca/

http://www.canadabusiness.ca/eng/page/2725/


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks kindly!


----------

